# Volkswagen bets big on electric cars to make up for diesel scandal



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Volkswagen is taking steps to turn their reputation around after the whole diesel scandal. The German automaker used software in their diesel vehicles meant to cheat emissions tests. Now, as part of their overhaul, they are betting big on the electric car market and planning on releasing 30 electric plug-in models by 2025. 30 models!



> The bet on fully electric vehicles will be paired with an investment in battery technology, though Mueller provided few details of what that would entail. Among the electric vehicles already in the works*are the Porsche Mission E sports car, billed as a Tesla fighter, and the*Audi e-tron quattro luxury electric crossover concept.



_*Read the full article from USA Today here.*_


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

This was part of the deal with Obama over Dieselgate. Somebody will take up the slack in the lower-end diesel market. Hopefully BMW with their FWD stuff. Honda has a diesel Accord ready to go, as soon as there's a sufficient market in the U.S. for it.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll believe it when I see it, but it's not really much of a gamble. When 400k people pre-ordered Tesla model 3, it proved that there's a HUGE untapped market that automakers are ignoring.


----------

